# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) برنامج برنامج من تصميمي يحتوي على اغلبية اعطال نوكيا 1661

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم  
اقدم اليكم برنامج  من تصميمي يحتوي على اغلبية اعطال نوكيا 1661  
هدية مني الى هدا المنتدى المغربي الجديد 
اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
للفك الضغط ادخل    
4gsmmaroc.com/vb

----------


## khaled_moon

مجهود رائع ومميز  ... بارك الله بك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

جزاك الله خيرا اخي

----------


## ابو ساره

الله ينورررررررررررررر

----------


## wadallwa

الله                 الله         الله                    ينور            عليك

----------


## MORACHIH

الله ىرحم الوالدين

----------


## عبدالرؤوف77

شكرا بارك الله فيك

----------

